# iOS 9 Public Beta



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

The iOS 9 Public Beta 1 just hit and anyone can download and install the new OS. 

Anyone brave enough to download and report back if the Uber Partner app ( or other ridesharing apps) work on it? 

Uber Partner app wasn't working on the iOS 9 Beta 2 last I checked. Beta 3 is out though now.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I would NOT use a device that I am income-dependent upon to test a beta operating system. That would be Uber stupid.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

I have an old iphone 5 in my closet. I will boot it up and test it tonight.


----------



## atluberdriver (Jul 10, 2015)

It does not work. Opens then closes immediately.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

I got the app to open and it seems to work fine for me. iPhone 5. I didn't actually test it with a ride though. Would strongly recommend not installing though.


----------



## atluberdriver (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry should of mentioned using iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I tried it the app still crashes! ****


----------



## mirZda (Jul 16, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I tried it the app still crashes! ****


Even after the update yesterday?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

mirZda said:


> Even after the update yesterday?


Yep, yesterday uber emailed me saying "We are aware of the issue and are working on a fix as quickly as possible thanks for understanding."

This could mean we will see a fix soon or it could mean nothing until the official realase


----------

